# Diskussion Dateien schreiben mit JavaScript



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist denn das genaue Problem, an dem du scheitert? Und was für eine Scriptsprache willst du nutzen?
> 
> Jede Scriptsprache, die ich kenne, kann Dateien schreiben und dann auch Aufrufe machen ... also als cmd Script kannst du mit echo Text in eine Datei schreiben und Aufrufe sind auch einfach durchführbar .... daher sehe ich im Augenblick nicht, wo das Problem sein könnte


Stimmt, sogar wenn du JavaScript verwendest gibt es (im beschränkten Masse) die Möglichkeit Dateien zu schreiben.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, sogar wenn du JavaScript verwendest gibt es (im beschränkten Masse) die Möglichkeit Dateien zu schreiben.


Wieso nur in beschränktem Maße?


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

Dieses ist nicht nur stark Abhängig vom Browser, sondern auch von den Sicherheitseinstellungen. Nur zum Verständnis. Ich spreche gerad von clientseitigen File-Operationen.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Fas ist aber dann kein Thema der Scriptsprache sondern des Environments, in dem ausgeführt wird.

JavaScript bietet hier auch volle Funktionalität wie man z.B. bei Node.js sehen kann.

Nur weil ich etwas unter einem User ausführe, der nirgends Schreibrechte hat, kann ich der Scriptsprache nicht vorwerfen, etwas nicht zu können ....


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Fas ist aber dann kein Thema der Scriptsprache sondern des Environments, in dem ausgeführt wird.
> 
> JavaScript bietet hier auch volle Funktionalität wie man z.B. bei Node.js sehen kann.
> 
> Nur weil ich etwas unter einem User ausführe, der nirgends Schreibrechte hat, kann ich der Scriptsprache nicht vorwerfen, etwas nicht zu können ....


NodeJS ist eine serverseitige Plattform, deshalb habe ich auch bewusst geschrieben, Clientseitig.

Nachtrag: Oder um es nochmal etwas genauer zu sagen. Die File I/Os finden clientseitig in einer Sandbox statt. Dieses ist auch nur verständlich, da sonst ein Server Zugriff auf alle Dateien des Besuchers hätte.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Dieses ist nicht nur stark Abhängig vom Browser, sondern auch von den Sicherheitseinstellungen. Nur zum Verständnis. Ich spreche gerad von clientseitigen File-Operationen.


Ach so...


TM69 hat gesagt.:


> NodeJS ist eine serverseitige Plattform, deshalb habe ich auch bewusst geschrieben, Clientseitig.



Ich habe X in JavaScript geschriebene Anwendungen auf Rechner und Handy, die nicht in das Client/Server-Schema passen und völlig problemlos Dateien anlegen können. Pauschal JavaScript=Browser und NodeJS=Server ist schon sehr stark verkürzt und an der Realität vorbei...

Das Sandbox-Model hat Java übrigens auch (sogar schon vor JavaScript?), dank SecurityManager überall wo‘s läuft


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

JavaScript ist nur die reine Sprache. Die ist unabhängig von der Implementierung. Evtl. ist es sogar angebrachter von ECMAScript zu sprechen, um das deutlich zu machen.

Das ist nicht mit irgendwelchen Implementationen und Umgebungen zu verwechseln.

Und die Unterteilung ist auch etwas dubios: Node.js basiert ja auf der Engine von Chrome .... das zeigt ja auch etwas, dass es keine zwei separat zu sehende Dinge sind ....


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

Also mir wäre es etwas völlig neues, dass Node.js in Javascript geschrieben wäre. Ich lasse mich aber gerne etwas neues belehren. /ironion Ich dachte immer Node.js wäre in C/C++ geschrieben worden /ironie off

Achja nochetwas @mrBrown


> Ich habe X in JavaScript geschriebene Anwendungen auf Rechner und Handy, die nicht in das Client/Server-Schema passen und völlig problemlos Dateien anlegen können. Pauschal JavaScript=Browser und NodeJS=Server ist schon sehr stark verkürzt und an der Realität vorbei...


 ich habe Node.js für Entwicklung auf meinem lokalen Rechner laufen. Ist daher mein Rechner jetzt ein Server /ironi off


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Also mir wäre es etwas völlig neues, dass Node.js in Javascript geschrieben wäre. Ich lasse mich aber gerne etwas neues belehren. /ironion Ich dachte immer Node.js wäre in C/C++ geschrieben worden /ironie off


Hier hat doch niemand irgendwas dazu gesagt, in welcher Sprache NodeJS selbst geschrieben ist, noch dazu ist es völlig irrelevant?


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Sorry, aber was soll das jetzt? Lies noch einmal meinen Beitrag, gehe evtl. noch einmal auf die Seite von Nodejs.org ....


----------



## sascha-sphw (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Also mir wäre es etwas völlig neues, dass Node.js in Javascript geschrieben wäre. Ich lasse mich aber gerne etwas neues belehren. /ironion Ich dachte immer Node.js wäre in C/C++ geschrieben worden /ironie off
> 
> Achja nochetwas @mrBrown
> 
> ich habe Node.js für Entwicklung auf meinem lokalen Rechner laufen. Ist daher mein Rechner jetzt ein Server /ironi off



IroniParseException in line 6 /ironion was expected.

SCNR


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Achja nochetwas @mrBrown
> 
> ich habe Node.js für Entwicklung auf meinem lokalen Rechner laufen. Ist daher mein Rechner jetzt ein Server /ironi off


NodeJS = Serverseitig war *deine* Aussage. Falls Du dich ironisch über dich selbst lustig machen willst klappt das recht gut.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Wobei ich mich frage, wo da Ironie ist. Wenn ein Projekt in c++ geschrieben ist und dann kommt jemand daher und nutzt dieses Projekt für ein neues Projekt (= das Projekt basiert dann auf dem anderen ... auf Englisch könnte man sagen build on ... so haben sich zumindest die nodejs Leute ausgedrückt), dann ist dies auch in c++ geschrieben .. 

Wenn man gewisse Projekte nutzt, dann sollte man evtl. auch etwas die Entwicklung des Projektes kennen ... zumindest ist das mein Anspruch ...


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

Ersteinmal NodeJS ist keine Programmiersprache. Es ist eine Laufzeitumgebung. Er führt Javascript Code in einer
JS-Knoten aus. Genauso wie Java eine Sprache und JRE eine Laufzeitumgebung ist, ist Javascript eine Sprache und
NodeJS ist eine Laufzeitumgebung innerhalb eines Computers / Servers.

NodeJS läuft auf verschiednen Plattformen. Wie auch eine JRE auf verschiednen Plattformen (Windows, Mc, Linux und Co)

NodeJS verwendet JavaScript auf dem Server genau wie wir Java-Servlets auf einem Tomcat-Server/Container verwendet.
Genauso wie JSP Code ist, der in HTML Seiten eingebett ist und durch Interaktionen mit Serices (z.B. Datenbank)
dynamische Inhalte erstellen kann. Auf dem Computer/Server wir der gesammte JSP-Code wiederum in Servlets konvertiert
und durch entsprechenden Inhalt ersetzt und an den Browser / Client gesendet.

JavasScript kann mit Hilfe der Chrome's V8 JavaScript engine in einem Browser ausgeführt werden.

Beim serverseitigen ausführen wird, unter Verwendung des JS-Knotens, in einem öffentlichen Ordner schreiben.
Außerdhalb des öffentlichen Ordners ist für den Client nicht sichtbar, da es auf der Serverseit ausgeführt wird.

Deshalb verstehe ich momentan nicht so ganz was ihr mir jetzt hier beweisen wollt.


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> NodeJS = Serverseitig war *deine* Aussage. Falls Du dich ironisch über dich selbst lustig machen willst klappt das recht gut.


Wenn ihr euch gerne, ohne Wissen, lachhaft machen willst klappt das wirklich hervorragend.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Lol, du bringst absolut unsinnige Aussagen, verstehst einfache Aussagen, die sogar auf nodejs.org stehen, falsch und meinst, wir würden uns lachhaft machen ...



> Node.js® is a JavaScript runtime built on Chrome's V8 JavaScript engine.



Und die Trennung in Client / Server ist so unsinn. Node.js lässt sich auch auf dem Client einsetzen.

Es sind einfache Technologien, die zwar auf etwas bestimmtes Hinzielen, aber dennoch sind so pauschale Aussagen schlich falsch.

Wenn ma  auf Java schaut, dann könnte man Spring (Boot) nehmen. Das ist auf Server Lösungen ausgerichtet. Aber dennoch spricht nichts dagegen, es auch auf Client Seite einzusetzen (z.B. als DI Framework).

Also bitte kein so starres Denken. Das ist alles, worauf wir Dich aufmerksam machen wollten....


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Ersteinmal NodeJS ist keine Programmiersprache. Es ist eine Laufzeitumgebung. Er führt Javascript Code in einer
> JS-Knoten aus. Genauso wie Java eine Sprache und JRE eine Laufzeitumgebung ist, ist Javascript eine Sprache und
> NodeJS ist eine Laufzeitumgebung innerhalb eines Computers / Servers.


Richtig. Niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet.



TM69 hat gesagt.:


> NodeJS verwendet JavaScript auf dem Server genau wie wir Java-Servlets auf einem Tomcat-Server/Container verwendet.


Nein, das Pendant zu NodeJS ist *nicht *ein Tomcat, sondern einfach nur ein JRE.

Man braucht nicht mal NodeJS um JavaScript lokal laufen zu lassen, GraalVM oder Deno können das genauso, und beide sind auch kein Pendant zu einem Tomcat - das sollte besonders die GraalVM deutlich zeigen. Die alte Nashorn-Engine ist auch keine Server-Laufzeit gewesen.



TM69 hat gesagt.:


> JavasScript kann mit Hilfe der Chrome's V8 JavaScript engine in einem Browser ausgeführt werden.


Genauso übrigens wie früher Java-Applets. Trotzdem würde niemand sagen, dass man mit Java nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben kann - und das trotz dessen, das man die JVM mehr einschränken kann als NodeJS.




TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Beim serverseitigen ausführen wird, unter Verwendung des JS-Knotens, in einem öffentlichen Ordner schreiben.
> Außerdhalb des öffentlichen Ordners ist für den Client nicht sichtbar, da es auf der Serverseit ausgeführt wird.


Keine Ahnung was das sagen soll. Man kann generell überall dort schreiben, wo man Schreibrechte besitzt. Was ein Client dann sehen kann, ist aber völlig unabhängig davon. NodeJS selbst schränkt einen dabei nicht ein, es kennt das Prinzip eines „öffentlichen Ordners“, auf den irgendein Client Zugriff hat, nicht.


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Lol, du bringst absolut unsinnige Aussagen, verstehst einfache Aussagen, die sogar auf nodejs.org stehen, falsch und meinst, wir würden uns lachhaft machen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen dieses entweder mit Quellenangabe zu untermauern, andernfalls kann ich dir nur empfehlen die NodeJS Doch zu lesen


----------



## TM69 (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Richtig. Niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet.


Dann sind wir uns ja einig.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das Pendant zu NodeJS ist *nicht *ein Tomcat, sondern einfach nur ein JRE.
> 
> Man braucht nicht mal NodeJS um JavaScript lokal laufen zu lassen, GraalVM oder Deno können das genauso, und beide sind auch kein Pendant zu einem Tomcat - das sollte besonders die GraalVM deutlich zeigen. Die alte Nashorn-Engine ist auch keine Server-Laufzeit gewesen.


Da gebe ich dir Recht, war etwas hastig geschrieben. Aber das habe ich weiter oben im Text schon beschrieben.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Genauso übrigens wie früher Java-Applets. Trotzdem würde niemand sagen, dass man mit Java nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben kann - und das trotz dessen, das man die JVM mehr einschränken kann als NodeJS.


Dieses hat ja auch niemand behauptet, das man mit Java begrenzt Dateien schreiben kann. Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle behauptet? Bitte zeige diese Stelle, andernfalls bitte ich dich diese Unterstellungen zu unterlassen.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, war etwas hastig geschrieben. Aber das habe ich weiter oben im Text schon beschrieben.


Gut, dann stimmst du ja jetzt zu, dass NodeJS keine „Server-Software“ ist, sondern vergleichbar mit der JVM und ähnlich breit einsetzbar?

(Wenn bei dir beim „hastig schreiben„ das komplette Gegenteil dessen, was du sagen wolltest, herauskommt, solltest du dir vielleicht mehr Zeit lassen...)




TM69 hat gesagt.:


> Dieses hat ja auch niemand behauptet, das man mit Java begrenzt Dateien schreiben kann. Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle behauptet? Bitte zeige diese Stelle, andernfalls bitte ich dich diese Unterstellungen zu unterlassen.


An deinem Leseverstehen arbeitest du aber noch mal?
Im zitierten Absatz steht „Trotzdem würde *niemand* sagen“. Das ist ganz offensichtlich keine Unterstellung, dass du es gesagt hast.

Du hast allerdings gesagt, dass man mit JavaScript nur in beschränkten Maße Dateien schreiben kann.
Die „Beschränkungen“ von JavaScript gelten im gleichen Maße aber auch für Java (sie Applets und SecurityManager).

Wenn X (JavaScript) und Y (Java) die gleichen Voraussetzungen (Filesystem-Zugriffe lassen sich einschränken) haben, und du sagst, dass deshalb für X etwas gilt (kann nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben), muss das ebenso für Y gelten -  genau das streitest du aber ab.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Welche Aussage soll ich bitte untermauern? Bitte etwas exakter sein bei Deinen Forderungen!

Die Aussge bezüglich dem 'basiert auf' habe ich bereits mit einem klaren Zitat belegt meine ich ....

Willst du belegt haben, dass man NodeJS auf dem Client verwenden kann? Wie wäre es z.B. mit








						How do I prompt users for input from a command-line script? | Node.js
					

Node.js® is a JavaScript runtime built on Chrome's V8 JavaScript engine.




					nodejs.org
				




Da hast du ein kleines Beispiel...

Somit kann man mit nodejs auch client Applikationen schreiben ...

Was soll bitte sonst noch untermauert werden? Was für Beispiele willst du noch haben?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Willst du belegt haben, dass man NodeJS auf dem Client verwenden kann? Wie wäre es z.B. mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde das allerdings nicht als Client-Applikation bezeichnen, das hat ja nichts mit Client-Server zu tun.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde das allerdings nicht als Client-Applikation bezeichnen, das hat ja nichts mit Client-Server zu tun.


Dann müsste man kurz definieren, was man als Client Applikation bezeichnet. Für mich ist es alles, was auf dem Client läuft, wobei Client halt ein System mit Endbenutzer ist. (Als kleiner Versuch einer Definition).

Also nicht zwangsläufig ein Teil einer Client/Server Infrastruktur.

Aber auch mit dieser Definition von Dir sollte es kein Thema sein. Dann hole ich den Ausgabetext von einem Webservice. Das ist ja auch mit NodeJS kein Thema... Möglichkeiten nennt z.B.








						5 Ways to Make HTTP Requests in Node.js
					

How to make HTTP requests and parse JSON API responses using the Node standard lib, Request, Axios, Super Agent, and Got.




					www.twilio.com
				




Wobei dann die Trennung in Server und Client eh schnell dubios wird, denn ein Server kann auch gleichzeitig ein Client sein .... die Server Applikation kann ja auch andere Server Applikationen als Client ansprechen... das macht die Definition dann ggf. noch etwas komplexer und zeigt, dass eine klare Definition bei Nutzung der Wörter durchaus Sinn macht.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Dann müsste man kurz definieren, was man als Client Applikation bezeichnet. Für mich ist es alles, was auf dem Client läuft, wobei Client halt ein System mit Endbenutzer ist. (Als kleiner Versuch einer Definition).


Grundsätzlich stimm ich dir zu, im Sinne dieses Threads würd ich aber trennen. Für @TM69 sind Client-Anwendungen im Browser-laufend, unabhängig von Browser und Server laufenden würd ich einfach als „ganz normale Programme“ bezeichnen.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Grundsätzlich stimm ich dir zu, im Sinne dieses Threads würd ich aber trennen. Für @TM69 sind Client-Anwendungen im Browser-laufend, unabhängig von Browser und Server laufenden würd ich einfach als „ganz normale Programme“ bezeichnen.


Die Definition dann aber begrenzt auf JavaScript?

Aber selbst das ist problematisch, denn was ist mit Apache Cordova oder ähnlichen Frameworks wie z.B. Elektron? Das sind auch "JavaScript Applikationen", die in einem Browser laufen (Der "App-Rahmen" ist ja mehr oder weniger nur ein Browser, der die App anzeigt. ... )

Und spätestens da sieht man ja, dass diese Applikationen nicht wirklich limitiert sind. Voller Zugriff auf Native Elemente ist gegeben. Was auch wieder klar zeigt, dass es eben nicht eine Frage der Sprache (JavaScript bzw. ECMAscript wenn man genau sein will) sondern eben des Environments.

So kann auch eine "Server Applikation" mit NodeJS beschränkt werden. Ich muss lediglich die Umgebung beschränken. Ich könnte z.B. eine NodeJS Applikation unter einem User laufen lassen, der nirgends Schreibrechte hat. Dann ist die Umgebung so angepasst, dass es eben keinen Schreibzugriff auf irgendwas gibt. Oder unter Windows könnte ich über Hooks dafür sorgen, dass eine Applikation keine Schreibzugriffe machen darf. oder ....
Den Ideen sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt und es findet sich alles ... User ohne Schreibrechte wird gerne bei Webservern gemacht im Rahmen des Hardenings (So die Anforderungen dies zulassen). Oder das mit den Hooks findet sich teilweise bei Terminal Server Applikationen (AppSense bzw. seit einiger Zeit halt Ivanti arbeitet z.B. auf der Ebene ...)


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

@mrBrown, @JustNobody und @TM69:
Ich finds lustig wie ihr euch kloppt. So nach dem Motto: "In der Theorie können Physiker auch beweisen, dass _ein Elefant_ mit seinem _Schwanz_ an einem _Gänseblümchen_ von einer _Klippe_ herunterhängt."


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> @mrBrown, @JustNobody und @TM69:
> Ich finds lustig wie ihr euch kloppt. So nach dem Motto: "In der Theorie können Physiker auch beweisen, dass _ein Elefant_ mit seinem _Schwanz_ an einem _Gänseblümchen_ von einer _Klippe_ herunterhängt."


Eher so als ob jemand sagt „Elefanten können nicht laufen“ und das dann korrigiert wird  

JavaScript ist eben nicht nur im Browser oder mit NodeJS als Server nutzbar - sowas muss man dann schon mal berichtigen


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eher so als ob jemand sagt „Elefanten können nicht laufen“ und das dann korrigiert wird
> 
> JavaScript ist eben nicht nur im Browser oder mit NodeJS als Server nutzbar - sowas muss man dann schon mal berichtigen


Also das "Elefanten nicht laufen können" lese ich aus diesem Thread eher weniger. Eher so: "Wenn ein Elefant keine Beine hat, dann kann er nicht laufen". Und andere hier dann  meinen: "Dann hole ihm einen Rollwagen, dann kann er sich fortbewegen".  Ich sehe daher nicht wo die falsche Aussage herrührt.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jun 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> @mrBrown, @JustNobody und @TM69:
> Ich finds lustig wie ihr euch kloppt. So nach dem Motto: "In der Theorie können Physiker auch beweisen, dass _ein Elefant_ mit seinem _Schwanz_ an einem _Gänseblümchen_ von einer _Klippe_ herunterhängt."


Popcorn stehen schon bereit und was heißt da in der Theorie?


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

Stimmt hier wird die Theorie in der Praxis demonstriert BTW gibts mir etwas Popcorn ab? Wird hier bestimmt noch lustig.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jun 2020)

Bitteschön:


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Also ich sehe hier kein kloppen. Der Gedankenaustausch mit @mrBrown finde ich interessant. @TM69 fand ich etwas irritierend - sein #11 bezüglich Sprache, in der NodeJS geschrieben ist ... etwas um das es doch gar nicht ging und da wird dann ein Meinungsaustausch zumindest eingeschränkt... wenn einfache Aussagen verdreht werden, ist es in der Regel vorbei mit einem Meinungsaustausch ....


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jun 2020)

Wir machen doch bloß Spaß


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Das ihr Spaß macht ist ja auch offensichtlich und auch in Ordnung ... aber da es abgeklungen ist wollte ich einfach kurz meine Sicht darstellen ...


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wir machen doch bloß Spaß


Ja genau .... looooooooooooooos kloppt euch wozu zahlen @mihe7 und ich schließlich mit unsere kostenbaren Zeit
@mihe7 danke für das Popcorn.
Looooooooooooooos @JustNobody!!! @mihe7 und ich sind ausgestattet. Ich reiche @mihe7 noch eine Cola rüber.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jun 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> kloppt euch wozu zahlen @mihe7 und ich schließlich mit unsere kostenbaren Zeit


LOL, aber echt. Diese Spaßbremsen...


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Also das "Elefanten nicht laufen können" lese ich aus diesem Thread eher weniger. Eher so: "Wenn ein Elefant keine Beine hat, dann kann er nicht laufen". Und andere hier dann meinen: "Dann hole ihm einen Rollwagen, dann kann er sich fortbewegen".  Ich sehe daher nicht wo die falsche Aussage herrührt.



Die erste falsche Aussage ist das "Javascript kann nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben", dann kommt "Javascript es entweder Client im Browser oder NodeJS aufm Server" und dann halt noch der Unsinn der darauf folgte...


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die erste falsche Aussage ist das "Javascript kann nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben", dann kommt "Javascript es entweder Client im Browser oder NodeJS aufm Server" und dann halt noch der Unsinn der darauf folgte...


Aber wieso ist doch korrekt. Steht sogar auf der Internetseite von NodeJS selbst:


> *Node.js is a free, open-sourced, cross-platform JavaScript run-time environment that lets developers write command line tools and server-side scripts outside of a browser.*











						Run JavaScript Everywhere.
					

Welcome to Node.js!




					nodejs.dev
				




und etwas anderes kann ich persönlich daraus nicht lesen, was @TM69  geschrieben hat. Aber korrigiert mich wenn es nicht stimmen sollte. Aber ich will diesen Thread nicht neu aufwärmen.


----------



## Schuriko (1. Jun 2020)

Ich habe gerad eben mrBrown schon mal angschrieben, verstehe gerad nicht wieso mein Beitrag 



> mrBrown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Die erste falsche Aussage ist das "Javascript kann nur begrenzt Dateien schreiben", dann kommt "Javascript es entweder Client im Browser oder NodeJS aufm Server" und dann halt noch der Unsinn der darauf folgte...
> ...


in einem falschen Thread gepostet.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Aber wieso ist doch korrekt. Steht sogar auf der Internetseite von NodeJS selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur weil Node.js serverseitig JavaScript ausführen kann, macht es das noch nicht zu einer Serverseitigen Plattform, die man Servlet-Containern vergleichbar ist.

Und Node.js und Browser sind halt noch lange nicht alle Umgebungen. Auch du wirst vermutlich auf deinem Handy ein paar Anwendungen haben, die in JavaScript geschrieben sind, nicht in einem Browser laufen und absolut nicht als Server bezeichnet werden können.

Und die Einschränkungen, denen JavaScript je nach Ausführungsumgebung unterliegt, gibt es für Java genauso.
Wer sagt, mit JavaScript kann man nur eingeschränkt Dateien schreiben, muss konsequenterweise das gleiche über Java sagen.

(und davon ab gab’s ja noch andere zweifelhafte Aussagen)


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2020)

Du hat’s im originalen Thread gepostet aber ein Moderator hat diese Teile abgespaltet.

Und es ist doch genug geschrieben worden. Und nur die Aussagen bezüglich
a) NodeJs sei auf Server (Nicht auf Client, denn Client ist immer Browser....)
b) Dein Zitat der Webseite von wegen everywhere / Commandline Tools 

Dann ist abgeklungen, dass es durchaus mehr gibt als nur Browser und NodeJs ...

Was soll ich also noch schreiben, wenn alles so oberflächlich gesehen wird?


----------

